# Flat for rent near smart village



## Linkin_Park (Aug 31, 2011)

Can somebody help to find a flat for rent as near as you can to the smart village . I am searching now four hours and all of them are located in city so I don't want to travel an hour everyday to the smart village . I will really appreciate your help .


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Hi and welcome

It is the feast just now so most business are closed down.
Have to ask why you would want to live out there... there is nothing to do but shop.


----------



## Linkin_Park (Aug 31, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> Hi and welcome
> 
> It is the feast just now so most business are closed down.
> Have to ask why you would want to live out there... there is nothing to do but shop.


I am not coming for vacation my reason of traveling to Egypt is bussines so I need to be there for 4-6 months . Do you know areas names or whatever near there so I can search because if I try to search just on Cairo it is time consuming searching like that as I told you most of the flats for rent are on city .


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Linkin_Park said:


> I am not coming for vacation my reason of traveling to Egypt is bussines so I need to be there for 4-6 months . Do you know areas names or whatever near there so I can search because if I try to search just on Cairo it is time consuming searching like that as I told you most of the flats for rent are on city .



It will depend on what you want whilst you are staying in Cairo
Do you have a car and driver
Do you want to socialise or at least have a social life of some sort.
Are you on your own


Chris


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Linkin_Park said:


> I am not coming for vacation my reason of traveling to Egypt is bussines so I need to be there for 4-6 months . Do you know areas names or whatever near there so I can search because if I try to search just on Cairo it is time consuming searching like that as I told you most of the flats for rent are on city .


Hi Linkin_Park

Try Google-ing "6th of october real estate". Not sure what accommodation will be available in that area but that's possibly the closest to Smart Village. Your employer/business partners in Egypt may be able to help narrow down your search and possibly get a cheaper rental for you


----------



## gerhardme1954 (Jul 6, 2011)

There is no apartments close to Smart Village, which is located next to the Abu Rawash industrial area. The closest is 6th October City, where a lot of reasonably priced apartments are available, both furnished and unfurnished. Suggest you get one in a complex for added safety. Google "apartments to let in 6th October".


----------



## RPC (Mar 17, 2011)

Not sure you will be able to find any flats around smart village. Have you thought about a long term hotel deal? 4 months is a long period but if supported by your employer this could be an option, hotels might be willing now to lower their prices for a long term room rent!!. Nearby there is (ranking based on price from low to high) Novotel, Hilton & Movenpick ..or a more expensive newer Sheraton solution. 
:ranger:


----------

